# Rescaped betta tank



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

I was originally only going to do a partial pull down, but after starting i decided the tank could do with a full clean.

So i tried to take pics on the way though, i had limited time, so scuse some of the blurry shots lol

1/ Empty scrubbed out tank









2/ Rocks in place









3/ Back substrate in place. Filter and heater added so i know what to work around









4/ Wood in place as skeleton to put plants









5/ Plants added (none are tied)









6/ Filled, then sand put in front of rocks









7/ Filter & Heater on, Hood down and it is ready to go (no betta until it temps properly)


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, isn't that tank loaded with anubias? I loving the wall of green though.
One thing for sure, one lucky betta is going to enjoy this tank.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah there is quite a bit of anubias in there lol, some java fern too. Amazing what will fit in a 1ft cube.
Finn loves it, he can pick a leaf to rest on anywhere, and he loves to swim in and out of it hunting cherry shrimp.


----------

